# probiotics?



## Heather (Aug 4, 2012)

Could I have recommendations for probiotics for my bullmastiff? He has allergy issues, and I've been reading that they may help?

Thank you


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a boxer (many have digestive issues and allergies) and I have found relief for him by doing the following:
*feeding grain free only, with moderate protein levels (35% or less); boxers don't usually do well on grain inclusive kibbles - causes poo problems and itchies
*avoiding kibbles with a lot of peas/pea protein in them - loose poo! :tsk:
*feeding a fish based kibble
*adding a fish oil capsule daily (maybe two, for a dog your size!)
*adding Mercola Digestive Enzymes for Pets to each of his 2x daily feedings; I get them from Vitamin Shoppe (also available online from either Vitamin Shoppe or the company itself). I noticed a difference in poo quality after only a couple of days after putting Jackson on this! Here's a link worth listening to: Pet Digestive Enzymes | Pet Digestive Health - and no, I don't work for the company.


----------



## zootv (Mar 8, 2014)

dont have mastiffs, but we use flying bassets on our BC and Aussie with good results The Flying Basset :: Flying Basset ProAnimal Probiotic -4oz $29.95


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Heather said:


> Could I have recommendations for probiotics for my bullmastiff? He has allergy issues, and I've been reading that they may help?
> 
> Thank you


While I've heard of using probiotics for digestive issues, I've never read or heard anything about them being useful for allergies.

What kind of allergies? And what effects do you want to mitigate?


----------

